# New and Confused



## lily32 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi All,
We are new to this site so first of all – Hi to everyone! 

My partner and I are looking to start a family through sperm donation. We had someone lined up but they dropped out  . Even though we are happy that he dropped out now rather than expressing concerns once a child was born we can’t help but feel disheartened. 

Can anyone suggest any websites we can use please?
Thanks


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi lily,

We used free sperm donors worldwide. Good luck xxx


----------



## alexia13 (Jun 8, 2011)

It is frustrating to do a treatment having to wait for so long for the sperm donor, this isn't a problem in Spain where donors are anonymous. For this reason sperm bank is not a problem there.

I am having a IVF treatment in Barcelona and so far every thing goes fine; the sperm banks are full!

Hoping to have helped you a little bit!

Best wishes,

Alexia


----------



## nubbysmums (Dec 1, 2010)

See Diva and G3 for sperm donor/clinic ads.  I'd be very wary about trying random internet searches.  We got burned with a dodgy company first time round and luckily escaped with our donor's details sent to another clinic for an extortionate fee before the company folded. 

Why not go the UK fertility clinic route? - we're at the Lister which is fab.  Many also use the London Women's Clinic and The Bridge Clinic locally to me.  Many more round and about I'm sure though I'm not aware of all the names.  

Good luck!


----------

